

Testing new ways to make it easier to discover products and places - nirajoza
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/testing-new-ways-to-make-it-easier-to-discover-products-and-places

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.techzigg.com/2015/06/twitter-added-new-feature-
to...](http://www.techzigg.com/2015/06/twitter-added-new-feature-to-find-
products-and-places.html), which copies this without linking to it.

